# problem with burton binding disc



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Call here:
Burton Rider Service: (800) 881-3138

They will help you with new discs.


----------



## Dork (Mar 3, 2013)

Kk il try that but did anyone have the same issues


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Right, they do make discs to fit burton bindings on other non-burton boards. You will need to get a set. They might not charge you for them if you bought the bindings new.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes many people have had this issue. But most people are too busy to hold your hand through something this basic and snowboarding 101. Pick up the phone.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dork said:


> Hello i have a gnu snowboard and wen i try to mount the bindings (4x4 disc) one screw wont fit the hole in the binding disc is slighty off i dont wat do use to much force dont want to damage anything. What can i do? Do gnu binding doscs fit in burton bindings?
> 
> Thx


I think I had this same problem if I understood you correctly. When you try and mount your bindings you line up the holes on your disc with the mounting holes on your snowboard but its always the last screw thats off and doesn't go in? If thats the case then its your snowboard thats fucked. Take out a tape measure and check the measurement of the binding holes on your snowboard. Mine were off and also misaligned. 

I didn't know this at first, I thought it was the disc on my Cartels so I shaved off a bit to make the hole wider. I rode the board about 4 times but over the summer I had time to check over the whole thing thats when I found out the holes were mis-drilled on the board. Emailed Mervin about it and they were cool, asked for photos and said take it back to the store. The guy there couldn't believe it, but confirmed. I was supposed to get a new Lib board but the dumb distributor here in Europe took forever, 2+ months. Season was approaching so I asked for money back from the store and bought something else. Everyone was cool about it, nothing against Mervin. Shit happens, but looks like it did again.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Dork said:


> Hello i have a gnu snowboard and wen i try to mount the bindings (4x4 disc) one screw wont fit the hole in the binding disc is slighty off i dont wat do use to much force dont want to damage anything. What can i do? Do gnu binding doscs fit in burton bindings?
> 
> I had the same issue on a 2014 Gnu Carbon Credit blem I picked up for ultra cheap... Holes on board were off. Heres an Idea that worked for me... My 4x4 disc wouldn't line up right due to holes being slightly off on board, so I tried a different pair of bindings that had discs that were slotted. I turned the slots parralell to board and it worked just fine. So an easy fix for you may to be just finding some slotted discs to fit whatever bindings your using...... Good luck!


----------



## Dork (Mar 3, 2013)

Thx for the help..
I have a cc from gnu and cartel bindings can i get sloted discs for cartels


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Interesting, this problem seems to be more common than I thought. I'd return the board if I were you like I did. No reason to pay full price and put up with something that has a defect, thats what warrantees are for.


----------



## SonicSquirrel (Mar 14, 2014)

*Same Issue*

Have a 2011-2012 Gnu Riders Choice. All stoked to throw my new 2013-2014 Cartels on there and I can't get all 4 to line up using the 4x4 discs provided by Burton. Hmmm...who might be at fault Burton or Mervin? I'm going with Mervin. Goofy bastards.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

OU812 said:


> Interesting, this problem seems to be more common than I thought. I'd return the board if I were you like I did. No reason to pay full price and put up with something that has a defect, thats what warrantees are for.


How is the board defective?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Dork, post some pictures! That will help.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

are you trying to get all of the screws threaded in an insert before cranking them all down or are you doing each individually before moving on to the next?

if the alignment is just a little off trying to get them all threaded first might help since the disc will still be able to move around a bit.


----------



## monkeytine (Mar 19, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> Yes many people have had this issue. But most people are too busy to hold your hand through something this basic and snowboarding 101. Pick up the phone.


No need to be rude. That's what this forum is for. And to be honest, Burton has the worst instruction manual ever so if they want people to quit having this problem they should update it. And if you have a problem with people asking "101" questions, then don't read them, and certainly don't take the time to respond to them just to make yourself feel better.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

monkeytine said:


> No need to be rude. That's what this forum is for. And to be honest, Burton has the worst instruction manual ever so if they want people to quit having this problem they should update it. And if you have a problem with people asking "101" questions, then don't read them, and certainly don't take the time to respond to them just to make yourself feel better.


UMMMMMM :WTF: I think he actually provided a phone number to help unlike you who just posted the above uselessness.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

use 3 screws or return the board (seller pays returns)


----------



## monkeytine (Mar 19, 2014)

It's just not cool when people belittle others for asking a question. Forums should be helpful. Sometimes people don't realize when they sound rude. (Posting a customer service number is borderline helpful but sometimes a forum is the best option for unbiased feedback and after operating hours for example.) Always remember: everyone was a noob at some point.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

monkeytine said:


> It's just not cool when people belittle others for asking a question. Forums should be helpful. Sometimes people don't realize when they sound rude. (Posting a customer service number is borderline helpful but sometimes a forum is the best option for unbiased feedback and after operating hours for example.) Always remember: everyone was a noob at some point.


Point well taken:thumbsup:


----------

